# Construction Trailer Accessibility Single Family Home



## jar546 (Apr 15, 2020)

For a large, long-term project to construct one single-family home on a residential lot, does a construction trailer have to be accessible with a ramp like a commercial project?


----------



## classicT (Apr 15, 2020)

Nope....

*1103.2.5 Construction Sites*
Structures, _sites _and equipment directly associated with the actual processes of construction including, but not limited to, scaffolding, bridging, materials hoists, materials storage or construction trailers are not required to comply with this chapter.​And for any nay-sayers, I'd argue that the IBC applies because the use is not residential, but commercial. The trailer is used for storage, meetings, etc. essential to the construction of a SFD. It is not a part of the residential use, therefore the IRC does not apply.


----------



## classicT (Apr 15, 2020)

So what do you say Jar? Do you agree?


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2020)

I like your thinking, but I am IRC....

R101.2 Scope. The provisions of the International Residential
Code for One- and Two-family Dwellings shall apply to
the construction, alteration, movement, enlargement,
replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location,
removal and demolition of detached one- and two-family
dwellings and townhouses not more than three stories above
grade plane in height with a separate means of egress and
their accessory structures not more than three stories above
grade plane in height.

I think the end result is the same......Exempt...


----------



## classicT (Apr 15, 2020)

steveray said:


> I like your thinking, but I am IRC....
> 
> R101.2 Scope. The provisions of the International Residential
> Code for One- and Two-family Dwellings shall apply to
> ...


Not that it matters... but a construction trailer does not, in my opinion, meet the definition of an accessory structure. It is not incidental to the occupancy of the home. Furthermore, as the home is not built, it cannot be accessory.

*[RB] ACCESSORY STRUCTURE. *A structure that is accessory to and incidental to that of the _dwelling_(_s_) and that is located on the same _lot_.​


----------



## jar546 (Apr 15, 2020)

All commercial construction trailers that I have encountered always had ADA access.  It is rare to have one for a single family home.  I am not talking about a large residential development where there is a construction trailer for a large tract of homes being built.  I would think that since this is a job that qualifies under the IRC or FBC Residential, it is exempt.  I may be wrong but that is not an education opinion as I have not read anything that concurs with my personal opinion.


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Not that it matters... but a construction trailer does not, in my opinion, meet the definition of an accessory structure. It is not incidental to the occupancy of the home. Furthermore, as the home is not built, it cannot be accessory.
> 
> *[RB] ACCESSORY STRUCTURE. *A structure that is accessory to and incidental to that of the _dwelling_(_s_) and that is located on the same _lot_.​



A construction trailer for a house does not exist without the intent of constructing a house....Incidental to the construction of the house....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 15, 2020)

I have never seen a construction trailer with a ADA ramp. I have seen large single and double wide office trailers on site where a few of them installed a ramp.
If the ramp is not there who will be negatively effected and who will complain.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 15, 2020)

In California and I suspect other states Construction trailers are not governed by the building code but by other laws.    The access to the trailer may be regulated by diferent laws.


----------



## JCraver (Apr 16, 2020)

Yeah, no.  Never seen a construction trailer with a ramp, and wouldn't ever force anybody to build one.  There's nothing in any code I've ever read that should make anyone come to the conclusion that a ramp could be required.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2020)

JCraver said:


> Yeah, no.  Never seen a construction trailer with a ramp, and wouldn't ever force anybody to build one.  There's nothing in any code I've ever read that should make anyone come to the conclusion that a ramp could be required.



What about all of those "because I said so" guys?


----------



## JCraver (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm not one of them, and I can't think like them, so I don't know what you do about 'em.  Most jobsites have hammers laying around; perhaps they could be deployed for uses other than driving nails??


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 17, 2020)

At a large warehouse construction site where I am working (got permission to work by the state through the COVID-19) there are a few construction trailers without a ramp and one with a ramp that the sales people use .


----------



## Bryant (Apr 17, 2020)

Sales trailer on construction site ? accessibility required?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2020)

Bryant said:


> Sales trailer on construction site ? accessibility required?



Good question.  I've seen that before.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 17, 2020)

"Sales trailer on construction site ? accessibility required?"

I wouldn't consider it a sales trailer just because a few product reps call on the job superintendent.

Sales trailers for the public are usually located away from daily construction activities for safety reasons.  In any case, the OP said this is "to construct one single-family home on a residential lot"


----------



## jar546 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have seen sales trailers on jobsites specifically for the public to come in and get tours, sign documents, etc.


----------



## Bryant (Apr 17, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> "Sales trailer on construction site ? accessibility required?"
> 
> I wouldn't consider it a sales trailer just because a few product reps call on the job superintendent.
> 
> Sales trailers for the public are usually located away from daily construction activities for safety reasons.  In any case, the OP said this is "to construct one single-family home on a residential lot"


Since this SFD isn't out of the ground yet, the concept of a construction trailer is more the exception than the rule, even remotely an accessible requirement , though on a sizeable custom home, makes sense to have a temp shelter on private land, but accessible, not enforceable from the code, even with ICC A117.1-2009, there is no requirement for residential homes. What we see and require if they turn a model home's garage into a sales office is an  accessible route   from driveway thru the door into the sales area, nothing more. Treat it as commercial in this instance...


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 17, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> I have never seen a construction trailer with a ADA ramp. I have seen large single and double wide office trailers on site where a few of them installed a ramp.
> If the ramp is not there who will be negatively effected and who will complain.



Disabled subs and venders.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 17, 2020)

When I built my house, I bought a 14' camping trailer to use as an office/storage.......sorry, forgot to install the never to be needed ramp. Seriously, one SFD, one "construction trailer", needs accessibility???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 20, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Disabled subs and venders.


Never seen a disabled sub who required a ramp to access a construction site same with a vendor. The basic minimum physical requirements to do their jobs would be walking and perhaps climbing and crawling much like an inspector. So unless it is an onsite office trailer then a ramp would not be required.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 20, 2020)

Onsite meetings on larger projects are often held in trailers.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 20, 2020)

I was doing inspections for several new construction projects for a school district.  Many of the trailers were double-wide with offices and personnel.  Regular staff that reported to work every day and worked on a computer and never left the trailer to walk on the construction site.  All trailers had ramps.  Were they being proactive or is there a requirement?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 20, 2020)

IMHO what jar describe is not a construction trailer it is an onsite office trailer. Now these small 20 foot trailers with 12 feet of storage and an 8 ft office space for the onsite super would be the typical construction trailer and a ramp would not be required
40 ft semis sitting 4 feet in the air and storing tools and supplies is a construction trailer. no ramp required.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 20, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I was doing inspections for several new construction projects for a school district.  Many of the trailers were double-wide with offices and personnel.  Regular staff that reported to work every day and worked on a computer and never left the trailer to walk on the construction site.  All trailers had ramps.  Were they being proactive or is there a requirement?



Yes, not code, ADA


----------



## classicT (Apr 20, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I was doing inspections for several new construction projects for a school district.  Many of the trailers were double-wide with offices and personnel.  Regular staff that reported to work every day and worked on a computer and never left the trailer to walk on the construction site.  All trailers had ramps.  Were they being proactive or is there a requirement?


I'd say that these are offices (B occ.) and that a ramp is required. Permit them as temporary structures per Sec. 108.

This is a judgement call though.... hard to define when it transitions from a construction trailer to a temporary office building.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

*Florida Building Code, Accessibility 2017*
203.2 Construction Sites
Structures and sites directly associated with the actual processes of construction, including but not limited to, scaffolding, bridging, materials hoists, materials storage, and construction trailers shall not be required to comply with these requirements or to be on an accessible route. Portable toilet units provided for use exclusively by construction personnel on a construction site shall not be required to comply with 213 or to be on an accessible route.
*ADA*
https://www.ada.gov/smtown.htm
Facilities and structures that are built or altered for temporary use must comply with the ADA Standards (except for construction trailers).
*CA Building Code*
CBC 11B-201.4 Construction support facilities
These requirements shall apply to temporary or permanent construction support facilities for uses and activities not directly associated with the actual processes of construction, including but not limited to offices, meeting rooms, plan rooms, other administrative or support functions. When provided, toilet and bathing facilities serving construction support facilities shall comply with Section 11B-213. When toilet and bathing facilities serving construction support facilities are provided by portable units, at least one of each type shall be accessible and connected to the construction support facilities it serves by an accessible route.
Exception: During construction an accessible route shall not be required between site arrival points or the boundary of the area of construction and the entrance to the construction support facilities if the only means of access between them is a vehicular way not providing pedestrian access.
*Note if it is used for any other purpose than construction
it SHALL be accessible.*


----------



## tmurray (Apr 21, 2020)

jar546 said:


> I have seen sales trailers on jobsites specifically for the public to come in and get tours, sign documents, etc.


I recently had a bank doing a renovation that moved their operations into a trailer onsite to continue to serve their clients while the renovations were underway. Ramp was provided here.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

tmurray said:


> I recently had a bank doing a renovation that moved their operations into a trailer onsite to continue to serve their clients while the renovations were underway. Ramp was provided here.


Continuing doing buisness is not construction related, so yes it shall be accessible, along with the restrooms, parking and POT.


----------



## Yikes (Apr 21, 2020)

Back in the 90's I had a client that operated a large landfill.  It was their management's position that the landfill itself was an ongoing 30 year grading/construction operation, therefore all of their buildings were "temporary construction" trailers, with no ramps and not even concrete footings - -just the old auger-type of holddowns.  As far as I know, those trailers are still in the same spot.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 21, 2020)

site address please?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 21, 2020)

Yikes said:


> Back in the 90's I had a client that operated a large landfill.  It was their management's position that the landfill itself was an ongoing 30 year grading/construction operation, therefore all of their buildings were "temporary construction" trailers, with no ramps and not even concrete footings - -just the old auger-type of holddowns.  As far as I know, those trailers are still in the same spot.


BKK?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 30, 2020)

Where I am working now we have 3 inaccessible construction trailers, portable johnnys and one sales trailer that is accessible with a ramp and an accessible restroom inside.


----------

